# Hittin the surf south of Bob Hall 9/14



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone been out to the surf south of Bob Hall recently? Plan on heading down either the evening of the 13th or early on the 14th, how far down we go will depend on surf conditions and how crowded the beach is. 

Plan on targeting reds mostly on the long rods, but also plan on throwing artificials and flies for specs, and whatever else is present. Might bust out the 6/0 as well and see about droppin some baits in the 3rd gut. 

Any and all info is greatly appreciated. I don't get to the surf as much as I'd like so I'm just lookin to catch fish. Willing to hit the pier or packery as well if that would be better. I've got gear for just about anything under a 6' shark, so if anyone has any reports or info I'd greatly appreciate it!

Tight lines!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Go all the way down to the bollards that separate the driving beach from the Malequite(sp) pedestrian beach. This is the "North Sticks". Park right up against the bollards, keeping swimmers, dogs, beachcombers, et. all from sitting right on top of you and your rig. You can put out your long rods right there or fish about 50-60yds. N of there for reds, drum, pompano, sharks, mermaids. etc. I see the artie guys wading/walking down the beach throwing for trout and there will be few folks on the pedestrian beach that time of year so it will be easy to fish it. Depending on whom you talk to this is or is not a "permit" required section of beach as it is considered part of PINS. I have NEVER had a ranger stop and ask me for a PINS pass there while they were patrolling back up to the Kleberg County Bollards about 3-4m back up towards Bob Hall. If you fish from Bob Hall down you will need a beach pass from Port A/Corpus unless you fish the section that is in Kleberg County. Many folks also like to head on over to the end of the pavement and fish the first few miles of PINS at this time of the year....depending on the weed and red tide(which is being mentioned and possibly reported as being in the area over on Corpus Fishing.com).
Good luck!


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Ill be somewhere on sand in that area next weekend for my bday. Hopefully the surf is angry.


----------



## Teamgafftop13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Fultonswimmer, thanks so much for the report! Ancuegar might see you on the sand my friend, happy early birthday!


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks. Ill be in a white F250. I'm gonna keep an eye on the weather. If it looks good we gonna hit PINS. If not well prolly stick around the Packery to the Bob Hall.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Weed has been very bad. A few weeks ago there were some big schools of skipjacks working the first and second guts with a few smacks mixed in and tarpon and big sharks working the outskirts of the frenzy. Toss a chunk (or whole) skipjack on the edge of the frenzy and hang on.

Trout fishing has been relatively poor on SBH and PINS this year. Overall the past few weeks have been lackluster, hopefully things turn around by the time you get here.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

take a surfboard


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Might want to reschedule or go somewhere else:

Friends of Padre report from Jeff Walda

"
Went to the 15 this morning. Weed OWNS the beach and the water. The only road is the high road and driving is good due to the rains. Strong NE-E winds the next few days will prevent the tide from dropping like expected so there may be no low road for some time. Weather forecast for the weekend does not look good as the water could go to the dunes due to the low pressure system in the southern gulf. Jeff "


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

Swells are predicted between 5 & 9 feet up and down the gulf coast.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm heading thataway anyways. Might as well see the beach one last time till next spring due to hunting season.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm considering still going just to see 8-9' waves on person.


----------

